

GitHub will switch to English-only on Friday, May 20, 2011. - dominis
https://gist.github.com/a4b4fac18beb08335919

======
Muzza
Good decision. No translation is often better than a poor translation (open
source projects, take note...) (But of course, if I didn't speak any English
and wanted to use GitHub I'd probably feel differently.)

~~~
mooism2
In particular, a translation has to be better than the automatic translation
you get when using Chrome, which has the advantage of being up to date.

